# Photo session of Gao (by myself)



## Lucannelle-gao (Nov 20, 2012)

He loves that


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Very handsome!!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

He is gorgeous. The pictures are nice, but the lighting could be better. Love the Bow Tie.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

these are lovely, and I think the lighting is wonderful! I love the black backdrop and the props. he's a good looking boy...  that helps too I bet...


----------



## Lucannelle-gao (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot. 

For the light it is without flash and in my house. I have one a simple device, I did thus the best I I like the contrast later, to each his own


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I think you did a fabulous job on these. Your boy is a good model.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice photo's. He is quite a handsome Gentleman.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

These are incredible pictures.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pictures. Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Those pictures came out great! What a handsome boy - I love the tie photo, he looks like such a gentlemen in that photo!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Lucannelle-gao said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> For the light it is without flash and in my house. I have one a simple device, I did thus the best I I like the contrast later, to each his own


This explains both of my critiques. If you did these with available light, they are really quite good. My only thoughts about the lighting is that you are lighting from bottom up--the eye is drawn to the lighter portions of the image, so you appear to be emphasizing his legs and belly. A light source from slightly above and frame left will emphasize his head and chest, while leaving you with the same natural light fall off that you've achieved with a single light source. The only other thing to mention would be that the images feel a little on the "soft" side, not quite as crisp as they could be. However, life I said before, if it is available light, I'm guessing that they were taken with a high ISO which would certainly lend to that softness.

Overall great job! And one good looking dog too!:wavey:


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*Absolutely gorgeous!*

My Murphy is 1 yrs. old now and I hope he'll look like yours! He is beautiful. Murph's coat looks alittle thin right now and the vet said to try fish oil..couldn't hurt. Love your photos!


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

*Gorgeous!*

Absolutely beautiful! I love your photos! I hope my Murphy ends up looking like this...Murph is 1 yrs old right now. How old is your Gao?


----------



## Lucannelle-gao (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you very much Gao adores being photographed for a long time, because of me he is two years old just.

Thank you for your opinion on photos. I shall have adored having of the professional material to have an even better light but I shall have to wait a little

Thanks again everyone !


----------



## law42359 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! I have two goldens and neither one is particularly fond of having its picture taken. They are mother and son so maybe it runs in their family. The son, Larsen, actually turns his head away or turns his whole body away whenever he sees me with the camera. His mother, Sadie just ignores me totally whenever I have the camera.


----------



## GRANTM (May 4, 2013)

Handsome fellow! Great pics.


----------

